# ABGA show for IN, IL, KY, and OH



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Now-May
Mar.9- Morehead, KY
Early Entry Fee-$10 per class due by 3/1/13
Late Entry Fee-$20 per class
Pen Fees-$10
Arrival and Check-In- 3/8/13 9p-10:30p
Judges-Show 1 Kathy Daves-Car Show 2 Kent Davison
More info Contact-Kayla Kelly (513)407-1292 [email protected]
http://www.abga.org/showevent.php?eventid=1255&m=03&d=09&y=2013

Apr.20-Washington, IN
2 ABGA Open shows
Early Entry Fee-$10 per class due by 4/13/13
Pen Fee-$10/e
Arrival and Check-In- 4/19/13 Friday 4-8pm and Sat. by 8:30
Judges-TBA
2nd show will start 30min after the first
1st will start @ 9:30am
More info Contact: Dale Wilson (812)444-9580 [email protected]
http://www.abga.org/showevent.php?eventid=1251&m=04&d=20&y=2013

Apr. 27-Lore City, OH
2 ABGA Open Shows
Early Entry Fee-$10 per class due by 4/5/13
Late Entry Fee-$20 per class
Pen Fee-$4/e
Arrival and Check-In- 4/26/13 Friday 4-8pm and Sat. 7-11am
Judges- TBA
More info Contact- Judy Burnworth (740)584-6362 [email protected]
http://www.abga.org/showevent.php?eventid=1240&m=04&d=27&y=2013

May 4-Zanesville, OH
2 ABGA Open Shows-2 Day show
Early Entry Fee-$10 per class for Non-OHBGA $5 for OHBGA member due: 4/20/13
Late Entry Fee-$20 for Non-Member $10 for member
Pen Fee-$5/e
Late Pen Fee-$10 after 4/20/13
Check-In-Fri. 6-9pm and Sat. 7:30am-8:30pm
Judges- Sat. Jesse Kimmel Sun. TBA
More info-Mary Morrow (740)826-4333 [email protected]
http://www.abga.org/showevent.php?eventid=1209&m=05&d=04&y=2013

May 4-Danville, IN
Early Entry Fee-$12 per class due by 5/1/13
Late Entry Fee-$24 per class
Pen Fee-$3/e
Arrival and Check-In-Start Arriving at Noon Fri. 11a for check-in on Sat.
Judges- TBA
ABGA show will start right after youth show
More info-Tom Moore (219)866-7048 [email protected]
http://www.abga.org/showevent.php?eventid=1242&m=05&d=04&y=2013

May 11-Washington C.H., OH
Early Entry Fee-$10 per class due by 5/4/13
Late Entry Fee-$15 per class
Pen Fee-$5/e
Judge-TBA
More info-Carole L. Pontious (740)505-6046 [email protected]
http://www.abga.org/showevent.php?eventid=1218&m=05&d=11&y=2013

May 18-Franklin, IN
Early Entry Fee-$12 per class
Late Entry Fee-$24 per class
Pen Fee- $3/e
Arrival and Check-In-Start arriving at Noon Fri. 11am check-in Sat.
Judge-TBA
ABGA show will start right after youth show
More info-Tom Moore (219)866-7048 [email protected]
http://www.abga.org/showevent.php?eventid=1254&m=05&d=18&y=2013

May 31-Ashland, KY
5 ABGA shows in 3 days
Early Entry Fee-$10 per class due by 5/17/13 $45 per goat for all 5 shows
Late Entry Fee-$20 per class
Pen Fee-$7/e
Arrival and Check-In- Fri. and Sat. Fri.-Noon-5p Sat.-7-9a
Judges-Show 1 Sherri Stevens Show 2 Coni Ross Show 3 Mike Wallace Show 4 David "Chip" Kemo Show 5 Kathy Daves Carr
Start time- Show 1 6pm Fri Show 2 10am Sat Show 3 1 hr. after show 2 Show 4 10 am Sun Show 5 1 hr after show 4
More info-Corey Billups (606)585-3902 [email protected]


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I live about 10 minutes from Morehead


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure if I'm going to any of these. I saw JaLyn post the dairy goat sows, so I thought I would do the Boer shows. I will get June-December up here sometime.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jen - we're about 45 mins from Morehead  Beautiful up that way. We bought a baby to put on a doe who lost her baby from some people of there <was it you? lol they were really nice people  >.

We don't do the sanctioned shows, but I had been meaning to share the info about the Ashland, KY show <I've had a printed flyer on my desk for a month now lol>, so I'm glad someone else showed it.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome Kayla thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If anyone sees USBGA shows as well please list, it'll be interesting to see what happens since the ordeal with IBGA, and so many IBGA members not liking ABGA's decision.
We're considering USBGA, but will probably pony up the dough and do ABGA...


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope wasn't me lol. We don't do the sanctioned shows either. But we DO do the district show that they have in June. Maybe we will see each other there!


----------

